# Ignoring users?



## Sam (Apr 28, 2006)

I was considering ignoring a specific user after I realized nearly every post they made irritated or infurriated me - but before I do - how much will this affect my regular MT browsing?

Will any thread they start or post in become invisible to me? Or will only their posts dissapear? If only their posts dissapear, does that get confusing when other people reply to them?


Thanks for the info


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 28, 2006)

Sam:

I believe it's just their posts.  I am unsure about threads they start.  I ignored a member sometime ago and it did get a little confusing, at first.

Hope this helps...unless I'm the one you're ignoring, in which case, you won't see this.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 28, 2006)

She will still see yours, Egg.  Can't place a staff member on ignore 

What happens is you will see in thread a little box that says something along the lines that their post has been hidden from your view.  There will also be an icon for you to "view post" in case you need to see what they said for the thread to make sense.

As far as threads, I put you on ignore, sam as an experiment and I can still see your threads in the "new posts" area, however, your post isn't visible.

Hope that helps.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 28, 2006)

See?  Lisa is much cooler than me.
:asian:


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2006)

you're a lifesaver, Lisa.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 28, 2006)

Just remember Sam, that you will never be able to see what they may say about you. That's only if there's a problem between you and the other party.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 28, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> you're a lifesaver, Lisa.



Thanks, Sam.  Just don't take my bowling trophy away from me, ok?  Its all I got.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 28, 2006)

Actually, that's pretty awesome, because I didn't know all that either.  Lisa's the ignore'xpert.


----------



## Sam (Apr 29, 2006)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Just remember Sam, that you will never be able to see what they may say about you. That's only if there's a problem between you and the other party.



Well, I'd like to think that I have a slightly higher reputation than... said party.  'Sides, I would probably be able to tell from other user's posts if they were talking about me.


----------



## Carol (Apr 29, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> Well, I'd like to think that I have a slightly higher reputation than... said party.


 
Oh like that narrows it down, Sam. :roflmao:

Serious question, we cannot ignore everyone, correct?  

We can't ignore moderators, or administrators, correct?

Is it also the case that we cannot ignore the folks that have their own forums?  If I made arrangements with Bob to have my own hosted forum at the bottom of the page, wouldn't I be a moderator of my forum?  And thus...no one could ignore me?

Yes, it's got to be all about me.  And Sam


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 29, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Oh like that narrows it down, Sam. :roflmao:
> 
> Serious question, we cannot ignore everyone, correct?
> 
> ...


 
I believe that to be correct.


----------



## Sam (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, I don't think I should be - well if it were you, for instance - (it's not)...

"How do I ignore carol K? Because everything she says irritates or infurriates me. I really can't stand her. And since I can't get rid of her, even though I really wish we could, could you tell me what would happen if I were to ignore her?"

I'll stick with my genderless "said party".


----------



## Carol (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm sorry Sam, I really couldn't resist myself there.

It is proper, IMO, to be vaugue.  

Still brought a smile to my face, especially at this hour of the night :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 29, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Serious question, we cannot ignore everyone, correct?


 
No a member cannot ignore everyone. 



			
				Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> We can't ignore moderators, or administrators, correct?


 
You can if there is reason enough too. Send a request to Bob, and he can handle a manual ignore. But there needs to be a valid reason. 



			
				Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Is it also the case that we cannot ignore the folks that have their own forums? If I made arrangements with Bob to have my own hosted forum at the bottom of the page, wouldn't I be a moderator of my forum? And thus...no one could ignore me?



One can always just go on a personaly auto filter and not read the post of an individual. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Carol (Apr 29, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I hope this helps.


 
It does, Rich.  Thank you.  

I'm not interested in ignoring anyone here.   My inner geek was just curious as to how everything works.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 29, 2006)

I think I will ignor this whole thread from here on
Actualy i learned something from it


----------



## rutherford (May 1, 2006)

A small point, but I often like to use the tooltips to preview a thread.  If a user is on ignore and they start a thread then you don't get any tooltip preview.


----------

